# John Ellis Culvert, Barrow upon Soar, Leicestershire - May '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

I've known about this one for a couple of years after Yorrick took me there. I have been down here about 5 or 6 times, with numerous explorers and my son.
It's a simple 1.68m RCP for the majority, with the occasional refuse chamber. It has an interesting infall about half-way along.
Originally the plan was me and Pom head up to Nottingham and follow some leads we had. In the morning I was at work and I suddenly remembered this place and that I hadn't actually taken any serious pics in there. A quick text to Pom sorted that. Previously I had only headed upstream from the access, but this time I wanted to do both upstream and downstream. About 50ft downstream we chose to turn around due to the eggy smell from stirring up some sediment.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






(8)






Cheers for Looking
​


----------

